# Quale e' il confine tra la trombamicizia e una relazione.



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
Ora scopro che forse , dico forse e chiedo a voi, forse gli interessa anche la mente.
Non nego mi piaccia ma ho paura.
Chiedo a chi ha esperienza ovviamente, non a traditi o bacchettoni, che si fa ????


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


allora non ti rispondo...


----------



## Circe (8 Settembre 2012)

Anche io no posso risponderti visto che mio marito si é scopato x anni la mia e sua amica....


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora non ti rispondo...


Nessun preconcetto sia chiaro ma ritengo che maggior oggettivita' esista la' dove ci sia esperienza.
Altrimenti rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi.
Sono stata anche tradita e conosco perfettamente lo stato di' animo ,  era facile allora sputare sentenze gratuite.
Se il tuo vuole essere un contributo  e non una sentenza allora ascoltero' volentieri.


----------



## Simy (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessun preconcetto sia chiaro ma ritengo che maggior oggettivita' esista la' dove ci sia esperienza.
> Altrimenti rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi.
> Sono stata anche tradita e conosco perfettamente lo stato di' animo ,  era facile allora sputare sentenze gratuite.
> Se il tuo vuole essere un contributo  e non una sentenza allora ascoltero' volentieri.



Mai sputato sentenze gratuite! ...bè qualche volta si lo ammetto...ma avevo i miei buoni motivi!
ora ...tralasciando il tradimento e tutto il giusto e non giusto del caso... io credo che qualora subentrino i sentimenti, se pensi o pensate di non essere in grado di gestirli, forse è meglio che evitiate di continuare a vedervi, almeno nessuno di farà male più del dovuto. 
tutto poi dipende, secondo me, da quanto siete entrambi disposti a rischiare...allora li il discorso cambia


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


la si vive meglio possibile.


----------



## Tr@deUp (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Non c'è un confine. E' solo questione di termini interscambiabili. E non è mai solo sesso come ho recentemente risposto ad un'altra. Non può essere solo sesso ed è ovvio che si arricchisca l'esperienza scambiandosi racconti, opinioni, gioie e dolori in una parola, in quel poco tempo in cui si condivide la mente e non il corpo.

L'attrazione e la complicità sessuale fanno da guida alle reazioni emotive ma attenzione che, soprattutto intorno e dopo i 40, è molto facile scambiare _ormone per amore_. Temo che ciò che pensi di vedere in lui sia il tuo punto di vista guidata da questo equivoco.

Hai iniziato mi pare di capire anche per _apatia_, per voglia di emozioni nuove, forse meglio ti esprimeresti dicendo per voglia di *godere *ancora nel corpo e nell'anima come all'inizio dei rapporti col tuo attuale marito. Ecco appunto: all'inizio. 

E' piuttosto probabile che se la tua attuale relazione, adesso così passionale, per la mente e per il corpo, prendesse la strada della relazione tesa a costruire qualcosa insieme, una volta raggiunto quello stato, in breve ti troveresti esattamente al punto di partenza. Se ne vale la pena per te allora auguri, e tanti.

Che si chiami _innamoramento_, _passione _o quel che vi pare è sempre una sbornia passata la quale le rette ritornano tali.


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non può essere solo sesso ed è ovvio che si arricchisca l'esperienza scambiandosi racconti, opinioni, gioie e dolori in una parola, in quel poco tempo in cui si condivide la mente e non il corpo.


Credimi non e' cosi' ovvio, almeno per molti uomini e da qui nasce il mio stupore.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non c'è un confine. E' solo questione di termini interscambiabili. E non è mai solo sesso come ho recentemente risposto ad un'altra. Non può essere solo sesso ed è ovvio che si arricchisca l'esperienza scambiandosi racconti, opinioni, gioie e dolori in una parola, in quel poco tempo in cui si condivide la mente e non il corpo.
> 
> L'attrazione e la complicità sessuale fanno da guida alle reazioni emotive ma attenzione che, soprattutto intorno e dopo i 40, è molto facile scambiare _ormone per amore_. Temo che ciò che pensi di vedere in lui sia il tuo punto di vista guidata da questo equivoco.
> 
> ...


quoto e approvo.
Soprattutto il neretto.


Vangelo praticamente


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nessun preconcetto sia chiaro ma ritengo che maggior oggettivita' esista la' dove ci sia esperienza.
> Altrimenti rimaniamo nel campo delle ipotesi.
> Sono stata anche tradita e conosco perfettamente lo stato di' animo ,  era facile allora sputare sentenze gratuite.
> Se il tuo vuole essere un contributo  e non una sentenza allora ascoltero' volentieri.



Si prende coscienza del tutto no? 

E quando ( spero mai) i partner lo verranno a sapere, avendo voi preso coscienza, coscienza uguale riservate alla alla scoperta, no lacrime di coccodrillo, no io ti amo ma sai.... etc etc.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


ma c'è qualcuno che fa sesso esclusivamente con il corpo?
deve essere ben poco appagante ..e non c'entrano certo sentimentalismi o roba simile.mi riferisco solo a quella materia grigiastra bruttarella a vedersi ma determinante per godere sul serio.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *quoto e approvo.
> *Soprattutto il neretto.
> 
> 
> Vangelo praticamente


anche la parte dove dice che non è mai *solo* sesso come dettoti più volte dalla sottoscritta?


----------



## Eliade (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Tralascio le varie cazzate sparate qua e la (per me ovvio)...

Detto questo ti do un consiglio, prima ancora di pensare che forse (*FORSE*...) a lui interessa anche la tua mente (su basi, personalmente, molto povere), chiediti cosa vuoi tu per il tuo futuro e da questa relazione.

Se la tua priorità non è quella di mettere in discussione il tuo matrimonio (per motivi che a te bastano), allora non chiederti se a lui piace la tua mente, metti in chiaro che quello che avete ti basta e avanza e non andare oltre.

Se invece ambisci a qualcosa di diverso nella tua vita (per es. separazione e nuova vita), allora approfondisci il discorso.

Bada che il rischio di voler approfondire il discorso mente/sesso con l'amante, pur non mettendo in discussione la propria vita, è quello di farti cadere nella struggente storia di "romeo e giulietta"....if you know what I mean...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno che fa sesso esclusivamente con il corpo?
> deve essere ben poco appagante ..e non c'entrano certo sentimentalismi o roba simile.mi riferisco solo a quella materia grigiastra bruttarella a vedersi ma determinante per godere sul serio.


Quoto


----------



## aliante (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno che fa sesso esclusivamente con il corpo?
> deve essere ben poco appagante ..e non c'entrano certo sentimentalismi o roba simile.mi riferisco solo a quella materia grigiastra bruttarella a vedersi ma determinante per godere sul serio.


"l'uomo non è un animale, è una carne intelligente".
(si spera)


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tralascio le varie cazzate sparate qua e la (per me ovvio)...
> 
> Detto questo ti do un consiglio, prima ancora di pensare che forse (*FORSE*...) a lui interessa anche la tua mente (su basi, personalmente, molto povere), chiediti cosa vuoi tu per il tuo futuro e da questa relazione.
> 
> ...


Sto cominciando a mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio per la prima volta.
Certamente ho tradito per ovvi problemi all' interno della coppia, coppia di amici per sintetizzare la questione.
So che difficilmente riusciro' a ritrovare mio marito , gia' sperimentato.
Ma non volevo parlare del mio matrimonio.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...



Visto che secondo me la trombamicizia è una relazione a tutti gli effetti...
Comunque ora che pensi che gli interessi anche la mente che cosa è cambiato?
Viviti le storie per quel che sono e non farti troppe domande che è meglio


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

Ecco un'altro caso dove il sesso diventerà amore, e l'amore dato della conoscenza sfocerà in sesso vero, ed il sesso vero sfociato in amore vero sarà sublime.


Peccato che a sto punto rientra nuovamente il tradimento. Sai magari perchè rientra la routine, le bollette e mi sono scocciato di scrivere sempre le stesse cose.

Boh io a voi non vi capisco.


----------



## Ultimo (8 Settembre 2012)

aliante ha detto:


> "l'uomo non è un animale, è una carne intelligente".
> (si spera)


Qua qualcuno scrisse, l'uomo è un bambino cresciuto. Non era scritto così ma rende il senso.


----------



## Non registrata2 (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Sono nella tua situazione da due anni, ma non mi va di parlarne qui, preferirei in privato.


----------



## Attila (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno che fa sesso esclusivamente con il corpo?
> deve essere ben poco appagante ..e non c'entrano certo sentimentalismi o roba simile.mi riferisco solo a quella materia grigiastra bruttarella a vedersi ma determinante per godere sul serio.


Chi ci capisce !  Per quanto mi riguarda è / o puo' essere /  MENTALE (quindi affettiva, emotiva e quant'altro) anche una relazione con una prostituta o con quella con cui scambi ammiccamenti perché avete entrambi bevuto troppo, è mentale (e FISICA) anche la relazione immaginata con una vicina di banco o di posto in treno, e se dopo si finisce insieme a letto è mentale ancor di piu'.

Il fatto di condividere intimità con qualcuno a cui non hai voglia di confidare manco che cos'hai voglia di mangiare per cena, e che se è triste o allegra o il giorno dopo finisce sotto un treno in fondo non ti importa nulla, non lo riesco a immaginare, al di là e prima di qualsiasi giudizio. 

Arrivato a oltre 40 anni, pero', devo constatare che forse sono fatto sbagliato io


----------



## Non Registrato (8 Settembre 2012)

Non registrata2 ha detto:


> Sono nella tua situazione da due anni, ma non mi va di parlarne qui, preferirei in privato.


Bene e come facciamo!!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Ti rispondo io da bachettone.
Solo sesso mi stufo molto presto.
Perchè scusatemi dal punto di vista sesso per me una vale l'altra.
E' la testa che fa la differenza.
Se non mi interessa la mente di una donna: manco ci parlo, figuriamoci scoparci.


----------



## Attila (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti rispondo io da bachettone.
> Solo sesso mi stufo molto presto.
> Perchè scusatemi dal punto di vista sesso per me una vale l'altra.
> E' la testa che fa la differenza.
> Se non mi interessa la mente di una donna: manco ci parlo, figuriamoci scoparci.



è quello che intendevo anch'io :up:

E se dopo mesi di relazioni sessuali una mi dicesse "sai, ho appena scoperto che mi interessa ANCHE la tua mente", non credo che apprezzerei...


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bene e come facciamo!!


Scambiatevi i numeri di telefono no!


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


vorrei dire la mia.. anche se esplicitamente fuori luogo.
la trombamicizia non esiste.. e lo sapete bene.
Se solo con  il dovuto necessario per essere sensibili,
qualunque relazione prolungata nel tempo produce degli effetti..
anche ai cani alla fine ti affezioni,
è questo appunto, perchè non insensibili, lo si conosce già.. dal primo incontro.
sai che comunque ti affezionerai.
e allore barriere e precisazioni... questo si, questo no.. cercando di arginare un fiume,non parlo di amore.
poi quando arriva sconvolge, non l'avresti detto.. eppure è così.
i Traditi non possono risponderti, i traditori non sapranno mai cosa dirti.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Chi ci capisce !  Per quanto mi riguarda è / o puo' essere /  MENTALE (quindi affettiva, emotiva e quant'altro) anche una relazione con una prostituta o con quella con cui scambi ammiccamenti perché avete entrambi bevuto troppo, è mentale (e FISICA) anche la relazione immaginata con una vicina di banco o di posto in treno, e se dopo si finisce insieme a letto è mentale ancor di piu'.
> 
> Il fatto di condividere intimità con qualcuno a cui non hai voglia di confidare manco che cos'hai voglia di mangiare per cena, e che se è triste o allegra o il giorno dopo finisce sotto un treno in fondo non ti importa nulla, non lo riesco a immaginare, al di là e prima di qualsiasi giudizio.
> 
> Arrivato a oltre 40 anni, pero', devo constatare che forse sono fatto sbagliato io



A parte che non sono sicura di aver capito quello che hai scritto..
quoto...sono d'accordo con te..


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno che fa sesso esclusivamente con il corpo?
> deve essere ben poco appagante ..e non c'entrano certo sentimentalismi o roba simile.mi riferisco solo a quella materia grigiastra bruttarella a vedersi ma determinante per godere sul serio.


Min...mi dai il permesso di mettere questo tuo commento nella mia firma?


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche la parte dove dice che non è mai *solo* sesso come dettoti più volte dalla sottoscritta?



ma io ho sempre detto che non è mai solo sesso nel senso plasticoso del termine. Sono troppo settoriale!
La materia grigia bruttarella a vedersi per me è determinante per godere.
Belli e stupidi me ne sono fatta un paio.
Bah...meglio sola con vibro.

Poi magari lothar la pensa diversa ecco.


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tralascio le varie cazzate sparate qua e la (per me ovvio)...
> 
> Detto questo ti do un consiglio, prima ancora di pensare che forse (*FORSE*...) a lui interessa anche la tua mente (su basi, personalmente, molto povere), chiediti cosa vuoi tu per il tuo futuro e da questa relazione.
> 
> ...



hai il fidanzato e non ce lo dici?





Ma sei molto meno acida.
Che ti sta succedendo Sibilla?


----------



## Attila (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che non sono sicura di aver capito quello che hai scritto..


cosi' la soddisfazione è ancora maggiore ! 

(traduzione: se uno aspetta di aver capito per darti ragione, non c'è gusto...)


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai il fidanzato e non ce lo dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...è innamorata


----------



## Lucrezia (8 Settembre 2012)

Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. Vai e vivi.


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
> Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
> Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
> Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. Vai e vivi.


Lucrezia, lucrezia.. mi sa che ste cose..
le hai provate sulla tua pelle...
è bello quello che scrivi, è bello quello che dici..
davvero!


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo anch'io :up:
> 
> E se dopo mesi di relazioni sessuali una mi dicesse "sai, ho appena scoperto che mi interessa ANCHE la tua mente", non credo che apprezzerei...


Mesi di relazioni sessuali?
Il mio massimo storico di una relazione sessuale.
Tre volte in una settimana.
Poi appunto all'ottavo giorno mi redimo no?
Cioè voglio dire eh...
Metti che la prima vada così così perchè siamo due estranei...
La seconda se fa fogo da tutte le parti...
La terza si capisce come è la faccenda...
Difficile che ci sia una quarta eh?

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
Casomai loro dicono...
Voglio di più...no?
Che non mi va di sentirmi solo un buso de carne par ti no?
E un uomo che non vuole rogne, con un discorso così...scappa.
( se non è scemo).


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Io non ho mai avuto trombamiche...
Ma amiche con cui il sesso è stato anche molto marginale....
COn questo sapere qui...
Ma perchè no?
Siamo pur sempre un uomo e una donna no?
Poi ragazzi bisogna vedere anche le età e le cose di cui abbiamo bisogno no?
Ma ci sono persone che non avendo nessuno dei due relazioni stabili...si trovano una volta alla settimana per passare do orette di svago no?
E che male c'è?
Non vogliono o non se la sentono di mettere in gioco di più e di meglio no?
Perchè a loro sta ben così.
In genere sono persone con vite molto piene...in cui una relazione comporterebbe per entrambi sacrificare del tempo che amano impiegare in altre cose...per trascorrerlo assieme no?


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mesi di relazioni sessuali?
> Il mio massimo storico di una relazione sessuale.
> Tre volte in una settimana.
> Poi appunto all'ottavo giorno mi redimo no?
> ...


.. in effetti, dopo un mese o forse più, oramai hai capito .. la piega.
Dopo allora e solo per apatia... o falso interesse, se tutto ti è chiaro.
oddio, resta il fatto , che ci scopi da Dio... difficile mollare!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mesi di relazioni sessuali?
> Il mio massimo storico di una relazione sessuale.
> Tre volte in una settimana.
> Poi appunto all'ottavo giorno mi redimo no?
> ...



E se , parlando per assurdo , c'è ?


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E se , parlando per assurdo , c'è ?


se c'è una quarta.. e hai capito come è la faccenda...
o non hai meglio da fare o non hai ancora trovato con chi sostituire.


----------



## Attila (8 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ho mai avuto trombamiche...
> Ma amiche con cui il sesso è stato anche molto marginale....
> COn questo sapere qui...
> Ma perchè no?
> ...


In generale (a parte il fastidio ...estetico per la parola "trombamica") ...se con una ho molto voglia di tromb...  ho anche spontaneamente voglia di passarci del tempo assieme (mentre ho amici / amiche che se non li vedo sto benissimo lo stesso).  Il che non vuol dire necessariamente una relazione con tutti i crismi.  Accetterei di non farlo, al limite, se ci sono degli ostacoli obiettivi ("mi piaci tantissimo ma sono una monaca di clausura e devo essere a casa per le otto / sono la moglie di un poliziotto e se non rientro mi spara / ecc.")    Ma non che "ho una vita piena, ma ti aspetto tra una settimana al motel Agip".  

Comunque, posto che siamo tutti diversi ...è facile per uno dei due vivere il tutto con leggerezza, piu' difficile trovarsi tutti e due sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Lucrezia, lucrezia.. mi sa che ste cose..
> le hai provate sulla tua pelle...
> è bello quello che scrivi, è bello quello che dici..
> davvero!


A me  sembra proprio da pazzi  e se
avere un amante significa impazzire ... Ma chi ve lo fa fare??
meglio un amico del cuore ..


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E se , parlando per assurdo , c'è ?


Allora è amore no?:maestra::dotto::cincin2:


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me  sembra proprio da pazzi  e se
> avere un amante significa impazzire ... Ma chi ve lo fa fare??
> meglio un amico del cuore ..


diciamola tutta.. un amico del "culo"!
perchè se la metti cosi, di questo si tratta.
Allora ti sposi, poi ti fai l'amico del cuoooooore.. controlli tutto, niente emozioni,
anzi ci giochi con le emozioni, tanto è solo un amico del cuoooore.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamola tutta.. un amico del "culo"!
> perchè se la metti cosi, di questo si tratta.
> Allora ti sposi, poi ti fai l'amico del cuoooooore.. controlli tutto, niente emozioni,
> anzi ci giochi con le emozioni, *tanto è solo* un amico del cuoooore.



Definisci amico del culo?


Tanto è solo lo dici tu nessuno deve essere mai "solo" per qualcuno...
se questo accade forse si ci sono dei problemi... forse si hai qualche cosa che non va...
forse tu ti senti un "solo" ma non è così credimi non è così...
e si per fortuna le emozioni qualcuno riesce a controllarle,non annullarle ma controllarle...
non siamo dei 15enni che in balia di loro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> cosi' la soddisfazione è ancora maggiore !
> 
> (traduzione: se uno aspetta di aver capito per darti ragione, non c'è gusto...)


OT Ciao Attila bentornato fine OT


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT Ciao Attila bentornato fine OT


Quoto l'OT di Sbri


----------



## Spider (8 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Definisci amico del culo?
> 
> 
> Tanto è solo lo dici tu nessuno deve essere mai "solo" per qualcuno...
> ...


l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
L'amico del culo è "quello che non verrà da te , quando sarai malata".
l'amico del culo è quello che "oggi ci sei , domani non so".
l'amico del culo è "sono pazzo di te.. elena, no scusa marina"

l'amico del culo sono le false emozioni che cerchi di provare.

l'amico del culo è quello, per cui stai spegnendo la tua vita.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> diciamola tutta.. un amico del "culo"!
> perchè se la metti cosi, di questo si tratta.
> Allora ti sposi, poi ti fai l'amico del cuoooooore.. controlli tutto, niente emozioni,
> anzi ci giochi con le emozioni, tanto è solo un amico del cuoooore.


Amici della nochessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
> l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
> ...



Ti adoro quando ti incattivisci e togli il filtro delle illusioni :inlove:

Smeraldino!


----------



## Tebe (8 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
> Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
> Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
> Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. *Vai e vivi*.







un film del terrore.

Ma sul neretto.
Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
> l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
> ...


Bellissimo...
ma questa rabbia sfogala...
mai pensato a un sacco da pugile in garages ?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ti adoro quando ti incattivisci e togli il filtro delle illusioni :inlove:
> 
> Smeraldino!


Grande...
Ma io temo che domani mia moglie mi dirà...leggendolo...
Avrei preferito un marito al posto di essere un'amica del culo per te...
E io le risponderò...colpa del tuo fantastico...insomma fondoschiena...
Ma il problema sta nei sentimenti.
Per l'amico del cuore non provi le stesse cose che provi per tuo marito no?
Ma cose...come dire...che ne so...io...non riesco a spiegarmi...

Vediamo io con l'amica del cuore...
Mi posso permettere il lusso di fare l'adolescente stupido...
Mia moglie non l'accetterebbe mai...
Sono in un ruolo e una posizione differente no?

Cioè la moglie è...ti scarico la lavastoviglie...
L'amica del cuore è...ma beviamoci sto cappuccino al bar no?

Cioè...
COn la moglie è importante il momento che so di certe cene a casa dove lei tratta le cose importanti della vita con il marito...e non importa quello che si mangia...ma quanto star lì seduti a dirsi certe cose...

L'amica del cuore è...se ci siamo lì dai che beviamo un caffettin e spariamo 4 cagate e amen no?
cioè mica ci ho una vita assieme no?

Ok dei con le amiche della sera
io mi faccio la mia pera....no?


----------



## Spider (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande...
> Ma io temo che domani mia moglie mi dirà...leggendolo...
> Avrei preferito un marito al posto di essere un'amica del culo per te...
> E io le risponderò...colpa del tuo fantastico...insomma fondoschiena...
> ...


conte .. è proprio cosi..
perchè non riesco ad accettarlo?
il relativo mi manca.. è proprio una mancanza.
lo ammetto.
la moglie è moglie.. l'amante, è gioco. punto.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

http://melissapanarello.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/trombit.jpg


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

E finchè Dum Tradi consulitur, le new trolls expugnatur

http://www.girlpower.it/foto_galler...della-trombamicizia/amore-e-trombamicizia.php


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo io con l'amica del cuore...
> Mi posso permettere il lusso di fare l'adolescente stupido...
> Mia moglie non l'accetterebbe mai...
> Sono in un ruolo e una posizione differente no?


no. probabilmente hai scelto, avete scelto consapevolmente o meno, di avere un ruolo e una posizione differente.
bisognerebbe invece essere liberi di essere tutto quello che si è, anche adolescenti stupidi quando si vuole.
limitare i ruoli nella coppia significa irrigidirsi, togliere spazi alla complicità e via via anche ai sentimenti.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

Comunque la mettiamo l'amico del cuore non diventerà mai un compagno.
E spiego perchè.
L'amico del cuore tante volte sostituisce un ruolo importantissimo per l'universo femminile: lui...il confessore.
Ne consegue che il mal capitato amico del cuore...è quello con cui ti sfoghi di tutte le cose che non vanno con il marito.
Così lui essendo un uomo, non te lo dice, e intanto si fa all'amore, lui appunto non ti dice...povero marito non vorrei essere al suo posto con una guma del genere...no?
Lui ce la fa perchè appunto non vive con te!

L'amante è una figura oramai obsoleta, perchè è andata in crisi esistenziale con l'avvento del divorzio, per cui sono scomparse queste figure di eroine che vivono una vita con un uomo, amandone un'altro che purtroppo o per fortuna non può andare a convivere con loro, perchè loro sono legata con un legame indissolubile con un uomo.
Chissà quanti mariti sono stati, nella storia, in pericolo di vita...quando l'unica via per intraprendere una convivenza con un uomo se eri sposata ad un altro era far fora il marito no?

Diremo che la trombamicizia ha qualcosa di leggero e occasionale...
La relazione stabile è un binario parallelo alla relazione che hai in casa...e magari anche lì capitano litigi e casini...e ti dici...ma che circo di vita no?

La trombamica è qualcosa che più ce n'è meglio è...
[video=youtube;qLIg-hKxSUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLIg-hKxSUY[/video]

Ma io scusate la deformazione professionale
continuo a ridere e a pensare ad un registro dell'organo.
La Tromba Armonica 8


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> un film del terrore.
> 
> Ma sul neretto.
> Totalmente d'accordo.



Ahahah per me si...immagino non sia così per tutti  Ma a me sembra che avere l'amante, intendendo una vera relazione e non due botte e arrivederci e grazie tolga qualcosa a tutti...perchè in genere il rapporto col partner peggiora, e il rapporto con l'amante è sempre incompleto (a meno che uno poi non scappi con l'amante e rimanga fedele a tale idea invece che fare dietro-front) . Questa considerazione però si può fare solo a posteriori. Se una cosa ci si sente di farla, è giusto farla e viverla, anche perchè il non fatto, equivale solo a rimpianti, fantasie e idealizzazioni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2012)

*Cioè voglio dire...*

[video=youtube;ukbK0aYFsBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukbK0aYFsBc[/video]


----------



## Tebe (9 Settembre 2012)

comunque tra trombamici, amanti canonici, amici del cuore e quelli del culo...




Io non ci sto a capire più niente.


Ma scopare e basta, troppo complicato?

Mah...



mmmmvabbè.
Provo ad andare a dormire.


----------



## Attila (9 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT Ciao Attila bentornato fine OT


Grazie!  Purtroppo gli Unni sono gente impegnativa e le responsabilità politiche mi hanno assorbito...

Da oggi non vi lascero' mai piu' ! 

A.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Tranquilla se le profezie sono esatte, tra poco dovrebbe comparire sulla terra il primo esemplare di T-1000. 
Pensa che figo, è fatto di metallo liquido e può assumere qualsiasi aspetto (e dimensione), e cosa più importante, tra una scopata e l'altra, non dice una parola. Lascia perdere questo cazzone che invece ha l'ardire di provare a fare quattro chiacchiere.


----------



## Marina60 (9 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
> Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
> Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
> Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. Vai e vivi.


sono d'accordo.... una splendida agonia che si trasforma piano piano in uno stillicidio....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
> Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
> Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
> Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. Vai e vivi.


mi secca essere sempre io quella che smentisce, soprattutto quando c'è una descrizione così fine e curata come in questo caso

ma a parte la confezione così accattivante non leggo niente di particolarmente pregnante dal punto di vista sel contenuto, a meno che non lo si consideri una bella pagina di diario della tua vita


----------



## Flavia (9 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


secondo me il confine è chiaro per definizione
la trombo-amicizia è basata per il 90% sul sesso, e per il 10% su convenevoli fini a se stessi; nessun legame, nessuna preoccupazione per la vita dell'altro
la relazione inizia quando oltre all'aspetto sessuale, inizi a spostare il rapporto su un altro piano, cioè fai conoscere te stesso,ed inizi a preoccuparti per l'altra persona


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Ti parlo molto in generale sulla trombamicizia, senza entrare nel tuo caso personale, che è molto più vasto (marito assente, dialogo piatto ecc.).
Io non credo alla trombamicizia, mi sembra solo un modo per impoverire sé stessi, ginnastica sterile e fredda con uno sconosciuto. E parlo per esperienze non tanto mie, ma di amiche carissime che si sono aperte con sincerità sul tema. In queste_ trombate_ domina l'aspetto esteriore: del trombamico tu guardi se è fisicamente a posto, esteticamente come lo vuoi tu, se tecnicamente, in quei momenti, "si difende bene". Ti dà fastidio se lui - fuori dal letto - ti dice parole dolci e tenere, perché è fuori luogo. "Durante", può capitare che lui si esprima in modo volgare con te, perché sa che se siete lì insieme è per espletare un qualcosa che con i sentimenti non ha niente a che fare.
Ripeto, tutti dettagli raccontati in modo puntuale, veri. Non ho motivo di credere che siano panzane.
Francamente continuo a non capire perché queste amiche si ostinino a cambiare trombamici (durata media: una settimana) ma, de gustibus. Io non lo farei.
Ma tu sei più un'amante, da come ti descrivi. Non una trombamica.

ari


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sto cominciando a mettere in discussione il mio matrimonio per la prima volta.
> Certamente ho tradito per ovvi problemi all' interno della coppia, coppia di amici per sintetizzare la questione.
> So che difficilmente riusciro' a ritrovare mio marito , gia' sperimentato.
> Ma non volevo parlare del mio matrimonio.


Cara, ok, non parliamo del tuo..allora parliamo del suo.
Se lui non ha intenzione di mettere in discussione il suo matrimonio (a prescindere da tutto), che ti serve sapere se gli interessa anche la tua mente? A che ti porterebbe? A vivere una romantica e impossibile storia d'amore (eccoli qua romeo e giulietta)? Ma ti conviene?

Dammi retta (con o senza esperienza), se vuoi prenderti il meglio fallo...ma non interrogarti oltre, non andare oltre. Finito l'amplesso, un caffè giusto un paio chi chiacchiere sul tempo e poi via, scappa.


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai il fidanzato e non ce lo dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che cazzo dici? Molto meno acida? 
Come osi?


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è innamorata


Sono sconvolta dalle assurdità di queste parole...non è ancora nato l'uomo che m'incastra. :ar: :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che cazzo dici? Molto meno acida?
> Come osi?


Buongiorno Ely :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla se le profezie sono esatte, tra poco dovrebbe comparire sulla terra il primo esemplare di T-1000.
> Pensa che figo, è fatto di metallo liquido e può assumere qualsiasi aspetto (e dimensione), e cosa più importante, tra una scopata e l'altra, non dice una parola. Lascia perdere questo cazzone che invece ha l'ardire di provare a fare quattro chiacchiere.


Ecco, più o meno quello che volevo intendere...:condom:


----------



## MillePensieri (9 Settembre 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tranquilla se le profezie sono esatte, tra poco dovrebbe comparire sulla terra il primo esemplare di T-1000.
> Pensa che figo, è fatto di metallo liquido e può assumere qualsiasi aspetto (e dimensione), e cosa più importante, tra una scopata e l'altra, non dice una parola. Lascia perdere questo cazzone che invece ha l'ardire di provare a fare quattro chiacchiere.


Verde. Il commento nerd definitivo.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Non c'è un confine. E' solo questione di termini interscambiabili. E non è mai solo sesso come ho recentemente risposto ad un'altra. Non può essere solo sesso ed è ovvio che si arricchisca l'esperienza scambiandosi racconti, opinioni, gioie e dolori in una parola, in quel poco tempo in cui si condivide la mente e non il corpo.
> 
> L'attrazione e la complicità sessuale fanno da guida alle reazioni emotive ma attenzione che, soprattutto intorno e dopo i 40, è molto facile scambiare _ormone per amore_. Temo che ciò che pensi di vedere in lui sia il tuo punto di vista guidata da questo equivoco.
> 
> ...


condivido.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
> l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
> ...


:up:
:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
> l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ely :carneval::carneval:


Buon dì ari!
Hai visto cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino? :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'amico del culo, è quello che ti "scopi".
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tanto non lascerò mai mio marito"
> l'amico del culo è quello che "tutto è relativo".
> l'amico del culo è "Ora sono qui, tra un minuto a casa".
> ...


False proprio per niente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> conte .. è proprio cosi..
> perchè non riesco ad accettarlo?
> il relativo mi manca.. è proprio una mancanza.
> lo ammetto.
> la moglie è moglie.. l'amante, è gioco. punto.


Spider .....che l'amante sia un gioco è tutto da dimostrare


----------



## geko (9 Settembre 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque tra trombamici, amanti canonici, amici del cuore e quelli del culo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh tesoro mio. Mica è facile. Perchè scopare è bello e farlo più volte ancora di più.  Non tutti sò capaci.


----------



## Simy (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> secondo me il confine è chiaro per definizione
> la trombo-amicizia è basata per il 90% sul sesso, e per il 10% su convenevoli fini a se stessi; nessun legame, nessuna preoccupazione per la vita dell'altro
> la relazione inizia quando oltre all'aspetto sessuale, inizi a spostare il rapporto su un altro piano, cioè fai conoscere te stesso,ed inizi a preoccuparti per l'altra persona


Ecco appunto ho varcato il confine allora......vado e vivo allora!!!!! Aiuto, be' domani e' lunedi' finalmente.


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider .....che l'amante sia un gioco è tutto da dimostrare



infatti.


dipende sempre da come son fatti i giocatori.


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Sapevo che qualcuno lo avrebbe postato :carneval:


----------



## aristocat (9 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon dì ari!
> Hai visto cosa mi tocca leggere di primo mattino? :unhappy:


C'est la vie, Ely... c'est la vie :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (9 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Ciao. 
Approfitto di questo tuo thread per riflettere a voce alta, senza nessuna parvenza di critica nei tuoi riguardi, ci tengo a sottolinearlo.
Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa pensare di rientrare nel novero degli esseri umani, con sangue, anima e passione, e non essere certi del fatto che prima o poi con la persona con cui abbiamo intrecciato una relazione non occasionale ma continuativa inizieremo a condividere talmente tanta intimità e piacere che ad un certo momento, senza forse neppure rendercene conto, saremo coinvolti, presi e (probabilmente) innamorati.
Dico davvero e me lo domando sinceramente: come si può scindere il sesso come atto meccanico dal sentimento, soprattutto quando il sesso sembrerebbe essere il rimedio contro il male di un matrimonio che latita ed in cui quindi, suppongo, l'amore latita anch'esso.
Non sarà l'amore o comunque un desiderio di qualcosa che ci faccia provare emozioni simili all'amore a prendere prima o poi il sopravvento?
La trombamica comunque io la voglia qualificare non diverrà prima o poi l'Amica? L'oggetto del mio desiderio non solo fisico ma anche UMANO. Scusa l'OT


----------



## Ultimo (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Approfitto di questo tuo thread per riflettere a voce alta, senza nessuna parvenza di critica nei tuoi riguardi, ci tengo a sottolinearlo.
> Mi sono sempre chiesto come si possa pensare di rientrare nel novero degli esseri umani, con sangue, anima e passione, e non essere certi del fatto che prima o poi con la persona con cui abbiamo intrecciato una relazione non occasionale ma continuativa inizieremo a condividere talmente tanta intimità e piacere che ad un certo momento, senza forse neppure rendercene conto, saremo coinvolti, presi e (probabilmente) innamorati.
> Dico davvero e me lo domando sinceramente: come si può scindere il sesso come atto meccanico dal sentimento, soprattutto quando il sesso sembrerebbe essere il rimedio contro il male di un matrimonio che latita ed in cui quindi, suppongo, l'amore latita anch'esso.
> ...




Si spera che soltanto i ragazzi possano partire di cervello, e questo perchè con il sesso altro non vedono, per gli adulti, è soltanto finzione, è una scusante delle problematiche che si hanno in coppia, e fuori trovano la falsa fantasia che ricercavano da giovani.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si spera che soltanto i ragazzi possano partire di cervello, e questo perchè con il sesso altro non vedono, per gli adulti, è soltanto finzione, è una scusante delle problematiche che si hanno in coppia, *e fuori trovano la falsa fantasia che ricercavano da giovan*i.


Quale?
A me sembra che si scherzi col fuoco nel senso che sicuramente ci saranno milioni di uomini e donne che riescono tranquillamente a tenere ben netta la distinzine tra sesso e amore e probabilmente per loro farsi una scopata equivarrà sul piano delle emozioni e del loro controllo a prendere un caffé o al più a superare un esame.
Ma per la minoranza in cui rentro io sarebbe durissima, non riuscirei ad essere asettico con una persona con cui - mi si perdoni il goco di parole - mi compenetro anima e corpo finendo col tempo col condividerne l'intimità.
Il rischio di perdere la testa secondo me esiste.


----------



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quale?
> *A me sembra che si scherzi col fuoco *nel senso che sicuramente ci saranno milioni di uomini e donne che riescono tranquillamente a tenere ben netta la distinzone tra sesso e amore e probabilmente per loro farsi una scopata equivarrà sul piano delle emozioni e del loro controllo a prendere un caffé o al più a superare un esame.
> Ma per la minoranza in cui rentro io sarebbe durissima, non riuscirei ad essere asettico con una persona con cui - mi si perdoni il goco di parole - mi compenetro anima e corpo finendo col tempo col condividerne l'intimità.
> *Il rischio di perdere la testa secondo me esiste*.


senz'altro.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

boh, bella discussione...
io chiedo l'amicizia a L7 perchè è veramente un grande,
dice quello che dico io quando il cervello  è normalmente funzionante.
grazie L7.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> boh, bella discussione...
> io chiedo l'amicizia a L7 perchè è veramente un grande,
> dice quello che dico io quando il cervello  è normalmente funzionante.
> grazie L7.


Accetto volentieri la tua amicizia.
Mi dissocio sull'essere un grande. Sono solo uno dei tanti che non trova se stesso, ma la sofferenza già arrecata ad altri con il mio egoismo, unito alla mia incapacità di gestire i sentimenti in modo freddo e distaccato, mi sono serviti in qualche modo di lezione.
Non condanno il tradimento, semplicemente non è roba per me, sono troppo fantozziano per gestirlo.
E se anche un giorno dovessi decidere di rivoluzionare la mia vita, spero di partire dal cambiamento arrivando eventualmente ad una nuova vita sentimentale e non viceversa.


----------



## Lavarello (10 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Ahi. Sarà una splendida agonia.
> Senti, il discorso è questo...a meno che i due partner sessuali non abbiano gravi problemi emozionali, è quasi impossibile che due persone vadano avanti a trombare senza che succeda niente. è fisiologico. Il sesso appagante (e immagino sia appagante, altrimenti forse avresti smesso...) ha questo problemino: una bomba di ormoni atroce che si libera nel corpo e...ops! Questi ormoni sono anche responsabili dell'innamoramento. Poi questo non significa che se divorziate e vi mettete insieme la cosa funzionerebbe: anzi, probabilmente no, essendo la cosa nata in questo particolare contesto. Anche se può suonare un po' triste, poi, è anche più facile che nasca un coinvolgimento emozionale con il trombamico quando sei sposata o in un'altra relazione, perchè se il tuo rapporto ufficiale ti annoia, ti è insufficiente o non ti fa sentire viva, l'amante può sembrare il magico eroe che viene a salvarti dalla routine e che ti fa sentire che tutto quello che sembrava impossibile è ora, improvvisamente e magicamente, possibile. Sesso nuovo, emozioni nuove, una persona nuova, quando magari uno pensava che tutto questo non sarebbe successo mai più nella vita...be'. C'è un certo fascino.
> Ora, come te lo gestisci? Non lo puoi gestire. Io lo trovo, personalmente, uno sconquasso emotivo ingestibile, volere una persona che non è lì con te, amare una persona che non è lì con te, non poterla vedere o chiamare quando ti pare...seguito da improvviso fastidio nei confronti del marito, eventualmente anche fisico perchè il suo corpo è improvvisamente sbagliato, e il modo in cui fa sesso è improvvisamente sbagliato. Malumore, buon umore, picchi di umore fra felicità incontenibile e frustrazione deprimente...il pensiero di mollare il partner, però chissà perchè non si molla...oppure magari mollarlo per poi ritornare all'ovile...però neanche l'amante si riesce a mollare...e la schizofrenia, due uomini in testa, due uomini nella vita, la psicosi del non lasciare tracce, il tentativo di difendersi emotivamente, ovviamente vano, magari la rabbia totalmente ingiusta che si scatena nei confronti del marito...le emozioni contrastanti di cui uno avrebbe bisogno di parlare, però non se ne può parlare.
> Va be', ormai ci sei. Goditi tutto quel che c'è da godere, lasciati andare, tanto difenderti non puoi difenderti, e anche se ci provi, secondo la mia esperienza, ti fai ben più male, perchè avrai più cose da rimpiangere più tardi. Quindi vai serena, ormai mi sa che indietro non si torna, e se ti capita questo, be', un motivo ci sarà. Questo genere di cose non le puoi mica razionalizzare, fare dei piani. Vai e vivi.



Quoto alla grande. Io ci sono dentro in pieno, con l'aggravante che il mio matrimonio funziona (o funzionava?).
Ora sto provando ad uscirne, e con il fantastico senno di poi non ci sarei mai entrato.
L.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

Lavarello ha detto:


> Quoto alla grande. Io ci sono dentro in pieno, con l'aggravante che il mio matrimonio funziona (o funzionava?).
> *Ora sto provando ad uscirne, e con il fantastico senno di poi non ci sarei mai entrato.*
> L.


Eh, il fantastico senno di poi è croce e delizia delle nostre esistenze.
Ma mica è poi detto che chiunque tragga un qualche insegnamento dal proprio vissuto, sai?
Anzi, spesso si tende a ripetere tutto coattivamente ......
Comunque in bocca al lupo: spero che tu possa uscirne col minor danno possibile per tutti.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


prova con un terzo :up:

ah scusa mi presento:  piacere Terzo


----------



## Annuccia (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova con un terzo :up:
> 
> ah scusa mi presento: piacere Terzo



:rotfl:

dov'è ultimo??????


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> dov'è ultimo??????


gli ultimi saranno i primi..:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Quale?
> A me sembra che si scherzi col fuoco nel senso che sicuramente ci saranno milioni di uomini e donne che riescono tranquillamente a tenere ben netta la distinzine tra sesso e amore e probabilmente per loro farsi una scopata equivarrà sul piano delle emozioni e del loro controllo a prendere un caffé o al più a superare un esame.
> Ma per la minoranza in cui rentro io sarebbe durissima, non riuscirei ad essere asettico con una persona con cui - mi si perdoni il goco di parole - mi compenetro anima e corpo finendo col tempo col condividerne l'intimità.
> Il rischio di perdere la testa secondo me esiste.


Ma per me bisognerebbe stabilire se "l'approfondimento" che s'innesta al puro sesso e' genuino o viziato dalla componente psicologica che una volta ammesso che si tratti esclusivamente di una sana scopata, ce pare brutto e squallido e disperatamente volemo infiocchetta' e profuma' er pacchettino...

io propendo per l'abbellimento fatuo...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> dov'è ultimo??????



Stavo a vedermi un bel film, e tra una pausa ed un'altra a giocare coi figli!  E viceversa.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo a vedermi un bel film, e tra una pausa ed un'altra a giocare coi figli!  E viceversa.


 allora continua a giocare con i toui figli è decisamente meglio  :up:.. 

qui si sparano solo cazzate


----------



## Hellseven (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per me bisognerebbe stabilire se "l'approfondimento" che s'innesta al puro sesso e' genuino o viziato dalla componente psicologica che una volta ammesso che si tratti esclusivamente di una sana scopata, ce pare brutto e squallido e disperatamente volemo infiocchetta' e profuma' er pacchettino...
> 
> io propendo per l'abbellimento fatuo...


ExStermy secondo me questo è assolutamente soggettivo. Nel senso che dipende molto da come ti senti in quel periodo della vita, come va il matrimonio, come va la tua vita in generale (deluso, depresso, stanco, annoiato).
Credimi, lo dico con sincerità: mi piacerebbe molto essere più freddo, cinico, distaccato, figlio di buona donna. Godermi il momento, rubarmi l'attimo, senza sensi di colpa, senza scrupoli.
Sarà che mi devo per forza complicare l'esistenza, sarà che sono uno che in testa c'ha un orchestra, ma io una sveltina leggera, spensierata, indolore non sono mai stato capace di farmela.
E quando c'ho provato ha sempre finito con l'intervenire un substrato passionale/affettivo con tutta la potenza deflagrante che una tempesta passionale incontrollabile scatena ......
Insomma non è che non tradisco perché mi colloco su l'uno o sull'altro versante del giudizio morale sul tradimento: non tradisco perché non ne sono capace, non so controllare e gestire la cosa, vivo malissimo la situazione, provoco danni tremendi.
E così sia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma per me bisognerebbe stabilire se "l'approfondimento" che s'innesta al puro sesso e' genuino o viziato dalla componente psicologica che una volta ammesso che si tratti esclusivamente di una sana scopata, ce pare brutto e squallido e disperatamente volemo infiocchetta' e profuma' er pacchettino...
> 
> io propendo per l'abbellimento fatuo...


tu propendi per quello che sarebbe ovvio per te

che è una componente psicologica altrettanto potente di quella che appiccichi agli altri


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sono sposata e ho una relazione con un uomo sposato.
> Il tutto nato mesi fa per caso, attrazione fisica, apatia nel matrimonio, voglia di emozioni nuove e sano sesso.
> Nessuno si e' mai esposto se non che ultimamente parliamo parecchio, raccontando le vite l' una all' altro, insomma interagendo fuori da un letto.
> Non ho mai voluto pretendere nulla da questo uomo proprio perche' abbastanza consapevole gli interessasse solo il sesso.
> ...


Ciao!!io posso risponderti...la relazione non deve diventare affettiva..mai.
Devi fare come ho sempre fatto..l''altra''mi interessa dal momento  in cui sale sulla mia auto....,a quello in cui scende,e tanti saluti.
Un secondo dopo,riaccendo i cell ufficiali,rispondendo a chi mi ha cercato..tutto normale..come se niente fosse successo.
Fino alla volta dopo.
 ho sempre chiarito che ho una casa e una famiglia che nn cambiero'mai.


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tu propendi per quello che sarebbe ovvio per te
> 
> che è una componente psicologica altrettanto potente di quella che appiccichi agli altri


me potessi ceca' ma te eri assolutamente fuori concorso....

ahahahah

me riferivo alla "normalita" e che entra in crisi...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me potessi ceca' ma te eri assolutamente fuori concorso....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...




tesoro, passavo di qua e ho notato il tuo commento


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> tesoro, passavo di qua e ho notato il tuo commento


notato ma non letto, vedo...ahahah

mica te dal considerare i tuoi amanti solo delle pure e sane scopate te sei flippata co' le robe degli sciroccati...

o ce stanno novita'?

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> notato ma non letto, vedo...ahahah
> 
> mica te dal considerare i tuoi amanti solo delle pure e sane scopate te sei flippata co' le robe degli sciroccati...
> 
> ...



no no, non sono mai stata brava a confezionare i pacchetti

neanche a fare i regali, se è per questo


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, non sono mai stata brava a confezionare i pacchetti
> 
> neanche a fare i regali, se è per questo


e percio' vedi che nun me riferivo a te?


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, non sono mai stata brava a confezionare i pacchetti
> 
> neanche a fare i regali, se è per questo


 e pensare che volevo affidare a te il mio pacco.....


----------



## lothar57 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no no, non sono mai stata brava a confezionare i pacchetti
> 
> neanche a fare i regali, se è per questo



ciao Chiaretta..vado fuori tema..ma tanto sono tuzze cazzate galattiche..

hai visto il filmato della consigliera spagnola?????e'semplicemente assurdo..pensa come deficente..va con l'amante e si filma...e come sempre youtube castiga:carneval:.........alla larga da amnti simili..vero???


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e pensare che volevo affidare a te il mio pacco.....


ma ha detto che i pacchi nun li fa ma li riceve e li scarta ben volentieri...

nun't'ammoscia'...

ahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta..vado fuori tema..ma tanto sono tuzze cazzate galattiche..
> 
> hai visto il filmato della consigliera spagnola?????e'semplicemente assurdo..pensa come deficente..va con l'amante e si filma...e come sempre youtube castiga:carneval:.........alla larga da amnti simili..vero???



Ciao Lotharone,

non avevo visto, grazie per la segnalazione :smile:

infatti succede così quando il movente è l'esibizionismo e non la sana goduriosa scorpacciata


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma ha detto che i pacchi nun li fa ma li riceve e li scarta ben volentieri...
> 
> nun't'ammoscia'...
> 
> ahahahah


 benone ahahahaaha


----------



## lothar57 (11 Settembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Lotharone,
> 
> non avevo visto, grazie per la segnalazione :smile:
> 
> infatti succede così quando il movente è l'esibizionismo e non la sana goduriosa scorpacciata



pensa al:corna:marito..chissa'se verra'qua'a chiederci consiglio....:smile:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta..vado fuori tema..ma tanto *sono tuzze cazzate galattiche*..
> 
> hai visto il filmato della consigliera spagnola?????e'semplicemente assurdo..pensa come deficente..va con l'amante e si filma...e come sempre youtube castiga:carneval:.........alla larga da amnti simili..vero???


ma zei zicuro?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma zei zicuro?



 la mia grande maestrona....baciamo le mani...grande Mini!!!!!come sta il lop reggiamo emigrato all'ombra della Lanterna???ti morde tutto quello che vede ancora??


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Chiaretta..vado fuori tema..ma tanto sono tuzze cazzate galattiche..
> 
> hai visto il filmato della consigliera spagnola?????e'semplicemente assurdo..pensa come deficente..va con l'amante e si filma...e come sempre youtube castiga:carneval:.........alla larga da amnti simili..vero???


E che si vede, amico volpone?


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la mia grande maestrona....baciamo le mani...grande Mini!!!!!come sta il lop reggiamo emigrato all'ombra della Lanterna???ti morde tutto quello che vede ancora??


ma sai cosa mi ha fatto?
domenica ha rubato una coscia  di pollo dal barbeque...senza bruciarsi:singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai cosa mi ha fatto?
> domenica ha rubato una coscia  di pollo dal barbeque...senza bruciarsi:singleeye::singleeye:


e' disperata, pora bestia...

quella e' fame boja...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai cosa mi ha fatto?
> domenica ha rubato una coscia  di pollo dal barbeque...senza bruciarsi:singleeye::singleeye:



ahahahahaha..mitico.....un mio gatto frego il pollo alla vicina...arrivo a casa con quello in bocca....


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che si vede, amico volpone?



ciao Grande Jo...si alterno..come vedi


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' disperata, pora bestia...
> 
> quella e' fame boja...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl:


----------

